# staggered wheel "controversy"



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

ok so I live in long island (NY) and needless to say we have potholes, but more poor roadwork than potholes. I have hit so many road openings where they leave the sharp edges on the pavement and some have been sharp enough to cause some damage by way of sligth bends in my privat netz 19 x8" on my a6. I ask my question here because tt owners seem to stagger alot more than any other audi owners except 4 the a4 group lol. anyay my question.
If i get reimbursed by the town I would like the get some wider tires however privat netz are my favorite wheels (even though theyre not forged meh) and only come in 19x8 and 19x9.5 so ....
If I run the 19x8s up front and 19x 9.5 i nthe rear with tire combos that make all wheels the same rolling diameter, AND fit an oversized rear sway bar wouldnt that compensate for the understeer caused by staggering? and since id have more rubber onthe road than now actually improve traction and handling by doing so?


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, larger diameter rsb will reduce understeer. Enough to compensate depends on the bar/suspension geometry. I don't know if you'll be happy with the A6 "staggered look". Make sure you see pics or other cars first. Sounds like a monkey in a sheep suit to me, but I haven't seen that set-up before. I like the touring "euro" look on the A6 personally.... slightly lowered with understated, fender filling, symmetric wheels. With a bigger rsb and bigger rears you'll definitely feel the potholes more.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*

decisions decisions .. lol ive seen the staggered look and as long as its not ridiculous looks good, im not going for a huge deep dish i just want some wider rubber on the ground and 8's on the back looks funny(too skinny)


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*

bump for some more input ;]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*

I run 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 staggered with 235 fronts and 265 rears. Prior to that I ran 19x8's all around. My new wheels are considerably heavier than my old as well. All the details of the two setups on available on the link my signature. Can I really tell the difference in handling on the street - in all honesty - no I can't. Is there slightly more understeer - yeah - but almost imperceptible. Does it look better - IMO hell yes







Of course - both sets were run on the same suspension - which is also detailed in the link.
That being said - I wouldn't have done staggered if I wasn't running dedicated track wheels and tires. I went for "show" more than go on the street after running 19lb forged one piece 19" wheels for two years.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" ([email protected])*

I have run 10" rims on my car back in 2001...I have since shrunk to 9.5 rims on the rear and 8.5's up front just like Joe...
No true detriment in handling to the car...my suspension set up probably has a lot to do with that though








Whats not to love....some nice meaty rubber on the back of a TT makes it look planted! LM's in 9.5 with 265's
The old rims (10" with 255's)


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_I have run 10" rims on my car back in 2001...I have since shrunk to 9.5 rims on the rear and 8.5's up front just like Joe...
No true detriment in handling to the car...my suspension set up probably has a lot to do with that though

You and Sean were my inspiration. Ever since I saw the staggered setup on both your cars way back when I wanted it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" ([email protected])*

definitely adds some meat to the back, id say go for it. If i had more $$ i might be doin the same myself... oh well 18x8 for now


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (cdougyfresh)*

I'm definitely feelin the wide rears. The TT already has a fat azz you might as well run with it.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_I have run 10" rims on my car back in 2001...I have since shrunk to 9.5 rims on the rear and 8.5's up front just like Joe...


What size spacers do you run???


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (gls:maverick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gls:maverick* »_I'm definitely feelin the wide rears. The TT already has a fat azz you might as well run with it.

haha so true


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (turbott920)*

Spacers...I didnt need no steenkin spacers.
Now with the LM's I have to run a small spacer I had shaved at a machine shop to clear the Porsche brakes up front....it turned out to be about 5 mm thick
Nothing on the rear wheels ever...I could even step up a size on the rear as it sits right now...still have room and no rubbing


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Qu!cks!lva)*

Been running my 8.5 / 9.5 for a while now...no prob's and like joe said...can't feel a difference with the wider rear, but damn sure looks better.


----------



## raddorabbit (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Krissrock)*

What kind of wheels are those?-Krissrock


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Krissrock)*

Holy crap, are those taillights just for show?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Qu!cks!lva)*

quicksilva the 1st pic is priceless from a photography standpoint. did you take it?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*

Yes I did...last weekend as a matter of fact more here if you wanna see...http://public.fotki.com/Quicks....html
Although the second pic was also blind luck many years ago..but it just came out so nice


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zebinheimer* »_quicksilva the 1st pic is priceless from a photography standpoint. did you take it?

i agree it's a nice shot but I would have 
moved the smartfood bag out of the shot. 
photoshop it outta there.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
i agree it's a nice shot but I would have 
moved the smartfood bag out of the shot. 
photoshop it outta there.

true but its so good. got an empty bad layin right next to me








but seriously - amazingpics/cars


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Blue20thAE)*

running 8.5F 9.5R







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

film is fine...daily driver...have not been pulled over for it...yet


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_Been running my 8.5 / 9.5 for a while now...no prob's and like joe said...can't feel a difference with the wider rear, but damn sure looks better. 









very nice, man....looks superb.


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (everso)*

still wondering what kind of wheels they are and how much they weigh???


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (W225TT)*

I'm betting they are Rota Torques: http://www.rotawheels.com/torque.php


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (l88m22vette)*

good guess...but those Rota's are knock offs of my wheels which are WORK CR Kai's....I'm not sure of their weight. I'm glad that people are finally shedding light on this issue. I've heard some people saying 'oh you'll understeer ' and 'your AWD system will break' n what not...but really it's not noticeable, and how many of us are seriously tracking our cars that we need to be concerned with a tid bit of understeer....PLUS nobody realized that putting on spacers is inherently the same thing. Nobody's got a problem with them....


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Krissrock)*

hey can you show me annother picture of thoes? I know Work wheels and i know there verry light most of the time... can you get annother pic up for me of possibly a side shot. thanks


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (W225TT)*









18 x8.5 fronts
18 x9.5 rears
20 mm adapters all around.
no problems what so ever.
like above posted-this isnt the type of set up someone tracking their TT would do anyways, i'd hope.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red_sapphire89 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Krissrock)*

hey is there anyway i can see a side pick of your car thanks man i appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (red_sapphire89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red_sapphire89* »_hey is there anyway i can see a side pick of your car thanks *girl*







i appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 









here ya go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure the whole boys name on the credit of the picture throws some people off, make no mistakes, im a girl!


----------



## red_sapphire89 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*

KRISSROCK 
Can i please see a pic of the side of your car sorry for any confusion thanks


_Modified by red_sapphire89 at 8:24 AM 3/7/2008_


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (red_sapphire89)*

not a problem.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_ 









here ya go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure the whole boys name on the credit of the picture throws some people off, make no mistakes, im a girl!









very nice, man...but you GOTTA get rid of those MB centercaps...


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*

im runnin 19x9.5 rear and 19x8.5 up front.. def helps wit potholes to have wider wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (everso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everso* »_
very nice, *wo* man...but you GOTTA get rid of those MB centercaps...
 
ive been looking for ones i like, i dont even notice them as 99.9% of the time i am in my car, office or school haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*

ha ha..for a sec, i thought that was my car in the pic there....This is a slightly older pic of my car ...but here ya go....hoping to get some new pics soon cause I've added a few more parts recently...This first pic is actually the day I put them on the car last year...








This is just after I got my tint








and on the dyno...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_ 









here ya go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure the whole boys name on the credit of the picture throws some people off, make no mistakes, im a girl!









what lowering kit is on your car 
love the wheels it looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_ 









here ya go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure the whole boys name on the credit of the picture throws some people off, make no mistakes, im a girl!









major points for you! i need to find a lady around here that appreciates cars (or drives one like yours







)


----------



## concubinedub (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
what lowering kit is on your car 
love the wheels it looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fk silverline x+ coilovers.
AMAZING ride and set up, they have about 15 more threads left up front til all the way spun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_
major points for you! i need to find a lady around here that appreciates cars (or drives one like yours







)

hahaha they can sometimes be few and far between but we do exist.
come to texas, there's a good handful!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*

Gotta love the Mb wheels. I can no long wait for spring, and had to put mine on today


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Krissrock)*

18x8 front 18x10 rear... no problems yet






















BBS RSGT


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

$hits hott.. gotta love the staggered babby


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

dang what offset are your guys' rear wheels?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (.klipse)*

Shoot look at my staggered set-up....its the shizzle!


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

i dont see work meisters ;]


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_i dont see work meisters ;]

Oh I switched to these instead!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_hahaha they can sometimes be few and far between but we do exist. come to texas, there's a good handful!
















ill start looking to get some job interviews in Texas then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_ 









here ya go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure the whole boys name on the credit of the picture throws some people off, make no mistakes, im a girl!









looks HOT


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

god i def. wanna go 18x8.5/18x9.5, but i need to find some good priced lightweight rims, any ideas? plus hopefully they have a nice lip lol


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ the VW 5x100 classifieds here at the vortex!


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (concubinedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *concubinedub* »_hahaha they can sometimes be few and far between but we do exist.
come to texas, there's a good handful!










LOL! She's right. We do exist
















though mines not built for easy cruising... it's built for eating up challenging twisties.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_

LOL! She's right. We do exist
though mines not built for easy cruising... it's built for eating up challenging twisties.









I think I'm in love.


----------



## patrioTT (May 22, 2005)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (darrenbyrnes)*









18 x 8.5 and 18 x 10 BBS RE's 
the wheels are Porsche fitment, 25mm H&R adapters are used
the effective offset with the adapters: 31 front, 40 rear 
mods to the rear inner fenders, upper spring perches and the lower shock & sway bar link allow the 10's to run a little tucked with 265's 
handling's unaffected, if anything it's better


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

haha i think i have a twin almost.... but yea im running stagger and handling seems actually a lil better than then again im not tracking the car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*

staggered here 18.7.5 front and 18x9.5 rear and im a chick


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Thinking of going 18x8 (225/40) - Front
and 18x9 (265/35) - back
With 20 mm spacers in front and 15mm in back to make them almost flush (according to the offset calculator).
Think there will be any issues with that??
Oh yeah - Miro MO2's for the rims


----------



## patrioTT (May 22, 2005)

*Think there will be any issues with that??*

maybe
typically a 225 works better with a 255 in back
with a quattro, tires matching in circumference are best 
the Haldex can absorb some difference, up to 3% is the usual spec quoted. Since circumference is rarely published for tires but diameter is, you can work with it for the purpose of tire selection

I'm using 225/265 now but only because my current tires (Bridgestone RE050a Pole Positions) are unusual. The 225 is 25.1 inches in diameter while the 265 is 25.2... typical 265's are a lot taller, up to a half inch (thus "pushing it" for Haldex health)
At the Tire Rack you can go to the "spec" tab for a given tire and look up diameters of the different sizes under consideration. The less difference, front to back, the happier your Haldex will be 
Earlier I used Bridgestone RE01R's, 225 and 255's
they're 25.1 and 25.0, front and back... also good








_Modified by patrioTT at 10:56 AM 4-2-2010_

_Modified by patrioTT at 11:02 AM 4-2-2010_

_Modified by patrioTT at 11:37 AM 4-2-2010_


_Modified by patrioTT at 2:26 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Think there will be any issues with that?? (patrioTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrioTT* »_maybe
typically a 225 works better with a 255 in back
with a quattro, tires matching in circumference are best 
the Haldex can absorb some difference, up to 3% is the usual spec quoted. Since circumference is rarely published for tires but diameter is, you can work with it for the purpose of tire selection

I'm using 225/265 now but only because my current tires (Bridgestone RE050a Pole Positions) are unusual. The 225 is 25.1 inches in diameter while the 265 is 25.2... typical 265's are a lot taller, up to a half inch (thus pushing it for Haldex health)
At the Tire Rack you can go to the "spec" tab for a given tire and look up diameters of the different sizes under consideration. The less difference, front to back, the happier your Haldex will be 
Earlier I used Bridgestone RE01R's, 225 and 255's
they're 25.1 and 25.0, front and back... also good


I did the calculations and they seem pretty good so far as Haldex is concerned.
18x8 rim - front
225/45/18 - 25.087" dia - 78.813" circ
18x9 rim - rear
265/35/18 - 25.303" dia - 79.492" circ
Difference of less than 1%
I think I'm good.
Thinking of running a 20mm spacer up front and 15 mm spacer in back. According to the offset calculator this will be almost flush with the fender.
Additional thoughts?


----------



## patrioTT (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Think there will be any issues with that?? (darrenbyrnes)*

less than 1% is what I've always targeted...
you took the trouble to calculate circumference
assuming your diameters are actual from your specific tires (the same size tires vary quite a bit from manufacturer to manufacturer) 
and your percentage was based upon that data: your good!
it's worked for me: staggered since 2004 with 110,000+ miles on two different wheel sets: all trouble free... 
on the spacers you didn't include your wheel's offsets, but if the calculator says it's good, it will be


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Offsets are 35 front, 38 rear.
Revs per mile - 
265/35/18: 822
225/40/18: 825
This should work like a charm. Schweet.


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (zebinheimer)*

Oooh, never met a staggered thread I didn't like...
I just love reading people's lips as they go "holy sh*t" no other reason


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_20mm up front is to much with 35 offset 8" width. 15mm put you 4.35 inside fender lip. Even with the FSD/Eibach which I run you'll hit with the 20mm on the nasty bumps. I'am running 235- 40-18 front H&R 15mm @35-8"w, side wall at midpoint is perfect flush.

Excellent. Good to know.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Randy1410 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: staggered wheel "controversy" (Minibabe)*


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_20mm up front is to much with 35 offset 8" width. 15mm put you 4.35 inside fender lip. Even with the FSD/Eibach which I run you'll hit with the 20mm on the nasty bumps. I'am running 235- 40-18 front H&R 15mm @35-8"w, side wall at midpoint is perfect flush.

This. I was just running et35 wheels 8" wide with a 225/40/18 and 20mm spacer and it was rubbing a good amount. When I was running 215/35's I had no problem at all.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*









a better pic










_Modified by Krissrock at 8:11 PM 4/5/2010_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Ordered a set of staggered wheels today! Should have pics by the end of the week when I get them mounted and play around with some spacers










_Modified by M-Power M3 at 10:09 PM 4/5/2010_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Popped on the 18 x 9 (et 38) Miro M02's without spacers, and I'm rubbing a little. I'm pretty sure it's rubbing on the inside part of the wheel well, not the fender part. 8mm spacers on order for the rears.
Anyone have that issue?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Popped on the 18 x 9 (et 38) Miro M02's without spacers, and I'm rubbing a little. I'm pretty sure it's rubbing on the inside part of the wheel well, not the fender part. 8mm spacers on order for the rears.
Anyone have that issue?

I had this problem before with my OZ's the inside of the wheel would rub on the shock. Spacers will fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Posted a new thread for my staggered setup too


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

18x8 F, 18x9 R








cheers


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_
I had this problem before with my OZ's the inside of the wheel would rub on the shock. Spacers will fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Posted a new thread for my staggered setup too









Aces!!!
And love the fellow Av Grey TTs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_
This. I was just running et35 wheels 8" wide with a 225/40/18 and 20mm spacer and it was rubbing a good amount. When I was running 215/35's I had no problem at all. 

Im surprised. Im running same tires on OZ 18x8 front, et35 and have no rubbing issues. Not on my 01 225, nor my 02 225, nor my 05 180. 01 has eibachs and bilsteins, 02 was stock, 05 had eibachs and stock struts.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Aces!!!
And love the fellow Av Grey TTs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cheers, my friend....where's your pic?? ;-)
edit: is your 00 180 still unspoiled? 


_Modified by TTC2k5 at 3:07 PM 4/18/2010_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTC2k5* »_
Im surprised. Im running same tires on OZ 18x8 front, et35 and have no rubbing issues. Not on my 01 225, nor my 02 225, nor my 05 180. 01 has eibachs and bilsteins, 02 was stock, 05 had eibachs and stock struts. 

You running spacers? I had the 20mm's on there. Also I was pretty damn low in the front. lol


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTC2k5* »_
Cheers, my friend....where's your pic?? ;-)
edit: is your 00 180 still unspoiled? 


Waiting for the spacers and new lug bolts - THEN it's photo time.
Unspoiled? Nah - it's plenty spoiled.


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

are you running a side pipe set-up? if so, i was looking at something similar to go with the BT project this summer. more feedback on this please! ...not to jack this thread btw, just noticed it.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (erik5TT)*

yup. if done right...it's expensive. My guy took 3 months and over $3k to do...but it's perfect.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_yup. if done right...it's expensive. My guy took 3 months and over $3k to do...but it's perfect.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Put 8mm spacers on the rear and no more rubbing. Put 15mm spacers in front to move them out a bit.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

yo Erik...check your IM history. I've got a question for you.


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Can you be more specific about your rear end modification?*

Hellp PatrioTT,
I was hoping that you can help me understand what you modified in more detail.... visual stuff would be much more appreciated.

I have tried to run final offset 40 on the rear (10 inch wheels) and have failed even after grinding some of the rear perches. 

I see that you not only grinded the rear perches but also modified the rear inner fender and lower shock/sway bar link. 

I am currently running 33mm final offset and would love to be able to do 40mm offset.
I would really appreciate if you can share how much grinding you have done on the rear perches and what specific mod you had done to the rear inner fenders and lower shock/sway bar links.
I also would appreciate your toe and camber setting... The reason why I ask is because I'm really like to run 0 camber and 0 toe as much as possible to save my tires ... as I'm not driving crazy these days...

People other than PatrioTT, feel free to respond if you have fit 10in this tight without any clearance issues... with 0 +/- alignment spec.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you need to push those wheels out. You should be running at least a 20 offset with 10's IMO


----------

